# Cheeses made from Raw Milk



## Kellykw (Jun 16, 2013)

I am trying to find Recipes for Cheddar made with raw milk.  Mine seems to not be doing so great and the times and amounts for ALL my cheeses seem to be far different than the times on recipies online. Is this due to me using raw milk instead of Store bought? Also,  Waxing? Not Waxing? Storage possibilities if I dont wax?  Just starting out and need a different look at things I think. I dont wanna milk three cows and waste all my product. Any help would be wonderful.


----------

